# Broken blood feathers??



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Long story short: Sam somehow broke I think one or two feathers and they are/were bleeding and I really don't know what happened.

I would go to the vet but he's 2 hours away and we can't afford it now. I've been reading about what to do and I'm gonna go ahead and guess that you have to pull them out? But one page said it may not have to be pulled out. This is the best picture I could get without her closing her wing again:



Can someone please tell me what to do? She's not really letting me see her wing good enough, but that's the best I could do. I'm a little nervous because I know that it can kill her if it's bad enough, and she was fine before I put her up.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is best that you remove the feathers.
If you leave the feathers as they are and she hits them again they will resume bleeding.
As you know, budgies have a small amount of blood and you won't want her to start bleeding if you aren't around to quickly stop it.

Have styptic powder, a styptic pencil, flour or corn starch ready to staunch the bleeding when you pull the feathers. Follow the instructions in the thread regarding removing blood feathers and you should be fine.

Please let us know when you've successfully pulled the feathers out and stopped the bleeding.*


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

alright.

how can I properly keep her from moving her wing? I'm always a little worried that I'll end up breaking it if I hold it the wrong way.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ashley,

Do you have someone that can help you while you do this?

It would really be best for one person to hold her and the other to take care of pulling out the feathers.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/65482-holding-budgie.html*


----------

